

Is there a mathematics generation gap? - cwan
http://worthwhile.typepad.com/worthwhile_canadian_initi/2011/05/bridging-the-mathematics-generation-gap.html

======
mobileman
Yes, youngins are not learning shit. Read: brave new world

